# Novak XRS CRAP



## kevinsreell (Jan 19, 2004)

I just got a replacement xrs back from Novak. The first one ran 6 laps of practice with a P2K2 and an average (1.16) GP 3300 before it started faulting. I only bought it for practice so I could back off a wall if I got hung up. I won't even try the replacement. A Novak tech. called me and told me that the problem with the first controller was that I replaced the stock plugs with Sermos. I replied that I was running a mild stock motor and since the controller was rated for a 15 turn mod, I should be fine. He replied that they rely on the resistance of the bullet connectors and the Tamiya plug to limit the current, and if you replace any connectors, the speed control will not handle even a mold STOCK motor. I talked to a supervisor who also confirmed this. (I didn't even replace the crappy 16 gauge speaker wire they used!) 

I've been racing since 1987. I have 15 year old Tekin esc's that still work great. Novak is false advertising their product. They should recall the XRS's.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow! That is really scary. I have never heard of Novak doing anything that lame. Thanks for the heads up! I am guessing they designed it for 1/18 scale but they sure didn't say that.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i have two XRS esc's. not one problem. one on my tamiya rockbuster with a 17 turn and one on my mini quake. the only i can think of is that stock motors run 24 degrees of timing and might be creating more resistance than a 15 turn running zero degree of timing. reversable esc's usually like zero to 6 degree's.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you need a good reversing ESC you might want to check out the new Tekin Rebel 2. http://www.hobbyshopper.com/tekin.html


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I have one in my TLT also although I'm running a 540 motor and haven't had any problems yet. I also replaced the connectors with "sermos" connectors and hard wired the motor so we'll have to see what happens. This whole thing sounds fishy to me. I don't see how you would "rely" on resistance from a plug to limit current, that just ain't right.


----------



## kevinsreell (Jan 19, 2004)

Guys, check this out.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46529&highlight=novak+xrs


----------

